# Mites (Demodex) Bumpy skin



## k2theg (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi,
I have a question and would appreciate as much feed back as possible. Our pup, 6 months old, has had bumps on his skin that resemble pimples. It started a few weeks ago with a few areas showing no hair and you could see one or two pimple like bumps where the hair was missing. He's not really scratchin them like they itch him, they are just kinda there. Recently, they have gotten worse looking on his shoulder under his neck, it's a concentration of pimples and sometimes they bleed a little bit. He is not acting sick in any way! We've done extensive research on line and the symptoms described for demodex is exactly what he has. I was wondering what you guys thought about treatments. I've heard about the dippping and am trying to stay clear. We've changed his diet from ALL dry food (which was not a great idea as we later found out) to a 1/3 raw meat, 1/3 dry, 1/3 veggies. He loves this!! But it was understood that the mites or larva that cause the demodex to 'spread' or stay active in a weakened immune system was because of the yeast or abundance of yeast in the pups blood. We've also given him supplements such as Omega 3's. Is there anything else besides ‘riding’ this out until his system matures and is strong again, or is dipping the ONLY solution!??
Any/all advice is appreciated. 

Karin and Kaos


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

Feeding human food provides many great sources of nutrients your pup needs. Jack Mackerel or Slamon is a good source of protein. Have you tried giving some penicillin? We feed all of our dogs the same kind of mixture. They get a small portion of dry food, plain unsweetened yogurt, veggies, salmon or Mackerel and an egg twice a week. Happy Jack also has a skin balm that you rub on the dogs skin on a daily basis and that seems to help as well. There are lots or skin treatments but you might consider taking him to the vet as well.


----------



## bradthepit (Jul 30, 2006)

k2theg said:


> Hi,
> I have a question and would appreciate as much feed back as possible. Our pup, 6 months old, has had bumps on his skin that resemble pimples. It started a few weeks ago with a few areas showing no hair and you could see one or two pimple like bumps where the hair was missing. He's not really scratchin them like they itch him, they are just kinda there. Recently, they have gotten worse looking on his shoulder under his neck, it's a concentration of pimples and sometimes they bleed a little bit. He is not acting sick in any way! We've done extensive research on line and the symptoms described for demodex is exactly what he has. I was wondering what you guys thought about treatments. I've heard about the dippping and am trying to stay clear. We've changed his diet from ALL dry food (which was not a great idea as we later found out) to a 1/3 raw meat, 1/3 dry, 1/3 veggies. He loves this!! But it was understood that the mites or larva that cause the demodex to 'spread' or stay active in a weakened immune system was because of the yeast or abundance of yeast in the pups blood. We've also given him supplements such as Omega 3's. Is there anything else besides 'riding' this out until his system matures and is strong again, or is dipping the ONLY solution!??
> Any/all advice is appreciated.
> 
> Karin and Kaos


Hi ya, hope i can help...Bradley is recovering from Demodex at the mo, he has had 6 baths so far with 1 negative skin scrape, gotta do 2 more scrapes before it`s hopefully all over.

Has your pit had slight or much hair loss around the eyes? Check under the pits of his/her hind quarters for hair loss. When Demodex first starts, dogs don`t tend to itch that much, it`s after about a month or so, as the mites die off, block the hair folicle, which then in turns irititates the dog all the more. the itching is also more common in the evening as the mites are nocturnal little bastards.

I`ve stuck bradley on Vit C, (not recommended, unless your pit dog has a poor immune system) cod/liver oil for Omega 3`s, and also garlic/Ecinacia. Also if the hair loss is localise rather than generalised use an anti fungal shampoo, can`t remember its name starts like this Wintonol or sumink.

Shampoo the pit twice a week, this will help to stop the itching. Also try a dog food which is natural, some dog foods are to rich in fat which causes skin iritation.

If you have any other questions, i`ll try to help.

Best of luck.


----------



## k2theg (Oct 1, 2006)

How long has Bradley had this? My indecisiveness has to do with the amount of time it takes the pup to ‘naturally’ get over demodex on his own (with nutritional help to boost his immune system) which they say is a few months, and the amount of time it takes to go through the ‘dip and scrapping’ process. It seems to me and I could be totally wrong, but it seems to me that the hardest part of this illness is for the parent. To see the bumps appear and to kind of ‘let him get through it’ mindset, rather then have him go through the dips. I just am looking to see if anyone has opted to skip the dips and meds and work on naturally building up the pups immune system. I’ve just hear so much bad ‘press’ and negative things about the dips. The one thing that I read which really made my skin crawl was the idea that the pup is submersed in chemicals in which the vet (cause it’s not allowed to be given to the owner to do, it’s too potent) but why the chemical can not come into contact with human skin. I mean to me, and I am totally not knockin anyone who has chose to go the dip route, I just to understand how it’s ‘safe’ for the dog and not for the owner.
Any ideas, thoughts and suggestions is much appreciated. Thank you to those that replied! Everyone has really nice lookin families! :woof:


----------



## tjy52 (Oct 4, 2006)

My pup is currently being dipped for mange that did involve some bumps. I'm not sure what chemical they use for demodex, but the mange is being treated with sulfur and lime. The most painful part of that dip is the smell. My guess would be that to administer that in your house would leave a lasting egg/burnt match smell for months. The dog is fine with it though. Happy as can be.


----------



## bradthepit (Jul 30, 2006)

Personally i would opt for the dips. No they don`t immerse your dog into a bath full of chemicals. They sponge the dog with it, smells bit like creosote. very pungant smell, quite unpleasant for the pit. I wouldn`t wait to see if the mange clears, get the treatment now...why? Because leave it to try and clear up on it`s on, and if it doesn`t (especially if they have the T-cell gene missing) you`ll bill will be horrendous. Not only this, if it gets a grip on your dog, it will scratch profusely, probably causing secondary infection (more bills!!) The baths work in over 80% of cases, and are quite safe under vetenary supervision. Brad has had his second negative skin scrape now. he is near the end of his treatment. However don`t ever think the mange is over, it can and often does rear it`s ugly head at least twice more if the immune system is weak. if you love you pit i recommend going for the baths/dips.

Good luck!


----------

